# Over Under



## pointers4life (Mar 15, 2011)

Whats the best Over under for pheasant hunting. any price. gelp me out! 8)


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

I took a while picking my first duck gun and ended up with a over/under. I went to several gun dealers and looked at the used gun section. I was able to shoot some of them before deciding. I wanted one that had a good pattern and hit where I wanted without being so heavy that it would not swing properly. So I guess to answer your question, get one that "fits" your style of shooting. When you pull it up it should point at what you are wanting to hit. Good luck and have fun picking the one that best fits your need. The one I finally choose was a Revelation Model 333 made by Valmet. Shot a lot of duck with lead shot before the change over and then before I changed to a simi-auto used it on pheasant. Had to let um get out a bit before shooting though! :beer:


----------



## jkolson (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm sure you will hear this a lot...whatever fits you best. My son and I both shoot Ruger Red Labels.


----------



## shaky legs 2 (Feb 28, 2006)

I shot an SKB O/U 12 ga. for several years and for the last 5 years have been shooting a Beretta O/U ultralight in 12 Ga. I can't say enough good things about the Beretta. It is under 7 lbs. and you can lug it around all day. I am 65 years old and never get tired carrying this gun plus it shoots sweet. It might be a little spendy for some but I look at it in this way, "How many more shotguns am I going to buy in my life, plus you can only shoot one at a time. It is well worth the cost. I have it choked with IC in the first barrel and Mod. in the second. I hunt only pheasants in 4 states.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

JMTC. If you are going to spring for a new O/U you should definately shoot it first. Check the point of aim from a rest. And consider getting it fitted. I blundered along with different guns til I found one that fit comfortable and I shot well. Could have saved some $$$. I've been using a 20 ga Beretta BL-3 for the last 15 years. There are some great used shotguns out there alot cheaper than new.


----------



## Katdog (Dec 30, 2009)

I shoot a Browning Citori Ultralight O/U for grouse in Michigan. Its a 12 gage with 24" barrel. Love it for grouse, hate it for pheasants. I stick with my Beretta 12 Gage autoloader 303 with a 28" barrel. Killed many pheasants with that gun. The extra barrel length slows me down a little and lets em get out a ways before firing. I get a little jumpy and trigger happy from grouse hunting, need to slow things donw with pheasants. The extra shells come in handy if you flush a bunch of roosters at once.


----------



## drb (Oct 30, 2005)

I like Ruger Red Labels. Durable and deadly!


----------



## ChukarBob (Sep 4, 2006)

I own dimensionally identical Browning ultralights in 20 and 28 gauges. Bought the 20 ga. 27 years ago and the 28 ga. 2 years ago. Both shoot where I point them. Never had a failure and only maintenance has been springs replacement in the older gun. I shoot both guns on pheasant, but will go with the 20 ga. when the birds are flushing wild.

Also have a Beretta 686 12 ga. 3.5" that I use for ducks, geese and turkeys, which also shoots where I point. But ditto to earlier comments to get what fits you, try it out first if you can, and look on the used gun market.

Although I have other guns, autos, S/S, and pumps, I much prefer an O/U and rarely shoot my other guns.

Good luck in finding the perfect gun for you!


----------



## jk3hunter (Dec 29, 2010)

I have been shooting a Ruger Redlabel ever since I bought it new when I was twelve years old. Shot hundreds of birds with it and put it through just about every weather situation imagineable. Never have I had a problem with it. I will shoot it till the day I die.


----------

